# Beztēma >  kāds ir mēģinājis atkodēt play station 2 ?

## marts4

Man ir PS2 gribētos lai arī pirātiskos cd ņem. tas ir ļoti saežģīti?

----------


## Delfins

Cik atminos, to sauc par "pārflešošanu" / "chipmods" . Meklē googl-ē.
Ja ražo pirātiskos diskus, tas nozīmē, ka jā - tas ir iespējams.

----------


## marts4

ok paldies  interneta veikalā skatijos ka maksā kādi 20 - 40 ls 1 spēle bet saldū vai dobelē pārdo pa 2,5 -5ls .

----------


## marts4

bet kā jūs domājat viņu vajag skrūvēt vaļā?

----------


## Delfins

Izlasi HOW_TO
Latvijā arī ir pakalpojums `PS chipmods` (nelegāls protams), ja negribi pats visu čakarēt.

*modchips*, atvainojos...

----------


## marts4

labi palasīšu. pa to nelegālo jau zinubet nezinu kur lai taadu dabuu.

----------


## marts4

es skatijos un nekā neatradu man ir aizdomas ka tur kkas jābāz iekšā jo manam aizmugurē ir vāciņš un tukš esmu youtube.com redzējis video kā tur kko iebāž .  man laikam nekas nesanāks  ::   ja kādam ir tas lielais  tad varētu paskatīties aizmugurē aiz vāciņa.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

nezinu, ko dara, bet zinu, ka tas maksa 20ls un ka nav problemas atrast, kas to dara. zinu, ka ss.lv pie elektronikas ir kaudzem sludinajumu, kas piedava to izdarit. Pasam neiesaku neko skurvet vala un cakaret. Pec tam varesi kacat speles un rakstit diskos un spelet uz ps2.
Beefs

----------


## marts4

zinu šodien jau skatijos . tagat paskatijos vairs nevaru atrast  ::  lūdzu pateiksi linku?

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

rekur links. uzmet email vai piezvani.
http://ss.ss.lv/msg/lv/94/4693/187698/Xn4BGEBnQw==.html

----------


## marts4

njaa

----------


## linux

Ir tāda grāmata "Hardware Hacking (have fun while voiding your warranty)."
Viņu var dabūt internetā, tur ir aprakstīts par ps2 "hakošanu", bet reāli es domāju, ka ar tavām elektronikas zināšanām nepietiks.
Intereses pēc jau vari pameklēt to grāmatu.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Ieliec savu PS2 kaste. Iepako un atsuti kadam uz Rigu (vari izmantot Latvijas Pastu).  
10Ls par pakalpojumu. 20Ls par ciposanu. Ko saki?
Beefs

----------


## dmd

zinot latvijas pastu, es neieteiktu kautko vērtīgu sūtīt.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Kurs ta zags ps2 bez vadiem un kontrolieriem? Ta kastite jau ari mazina ir.

----------


## GuntisK

> zinot latvijas pastu, es neieteiktu kautko vērtīgu sūtīt.


 Tā kā šī ir Beztēmas sadaļa, tad atļaušos uzrakstīt. 
Latvijas Pasta mašīnām virsū ir rakstīts: "Ar atbildību par uzticēto." (vai kā līdzīgi) Baigā atbildība, ja lasīju Delfos, ka netālu no Rīgas pastnieks atvēris mašīnas bagāžnieku, izmeta musorkā veselu maisu ar vēstulēm. Izrādījās viņas bija sašķirotas, atlicis tik nogādāt adresātiem, a šamējam slinkums bijis. Nu kā?

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Ja.. bija tada lieta, bet to dzeku laikam cietuma gribeja likt. Nu nosacitu stabili dabus! Vajag ticet labajam!
Vai ari puisi lai iedod kadam draugam, kursh bracu uz Rigu,

----------


## GuntisK

Nu tā arī vajag darīt- lai iedod kādam paziņam to PS2, lai tas aizved un vēlāk varēsi priecāties. 
(Starp citu-nokačāju to grāmatu, par kuru te iepriekš runa bija-diezgan interesanta).

----------


## marts4

man nav vecāku draugu un maniem draugiem ar neļauj nekur braukt . un man ps2 nav mazs  ::

----------


## linux

Varbūt kādreiz kad vecāki sadomās braukt uz Rīgu, palūdz, lai paķer līdzi ps2 un ieved kādā servisā, lai nočipo.

----------


## marts4

diez vai.

----------


## marts4

Amerikā ps3 maksā apmēram 100 ls bet 1 spēle ap 40 ls .  bet latvojā ps3 maksā 300 -400 ls

----------


## robis

kur var ielaadeet kaadu PS2 speeli?

----------


## Vaz3

Spēles priekš PS2 var visādos torrentos atrast(publiski jau laikam nedrīskt teikt adresi)
Google tiešām neko sakarīgu par čipošanu neatradi?
http://www.google.lv/search?hl=lv&clien ... +2&spell=1

----------


## marts4

kaada skirba ar vadiem vai bez? vadus un kontrolirus nau probleema dabuut. un vins nau mazs.

----------


## Vaz3

Tev tas lielais nevis slim ja?Nu neliekas neko liels apmēram kā divi Y7111 salikti kaudzē  ::

----------

